# Looking into getting forced air heat



## merk (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi All,

We're starting to look into replacing the gas wall unit we have with forced air for the house. We live just south of San Francisco so winters aren't that cold around here.

I was just looking for any general advice as to things I should look out for or specifically ask about when getting bids from any installers.

One thing I would like to do is to be able to control the temps for individual rooms. I'm not sure how much added cost that's likely to create though. But it would be nice for example to only heat the bedrooms at night and not the whole house - or vice versa during the day. I realize i can just close vents, but being able to do it automatically would be really nice.

There wont by an AC unit attached to this - it's just going to be heat. Doesn't really get hot enough here to need an AC unit. And I'm leaning towards having the vents in ceiling just for aesthetic reasons.

I appreciate any advice/tips etc 

Thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 19, 2016)

Where I live, the local utilities will come do an energy audit of your home. They will make recommendations on what size unit is required. If you have this info, you can write a scope of work to bid to a couple contractors and get their feedback. You can't tell if someone's singing off key if everyone doesn't have the same sheet music...


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 19, 2016)

First, I'm not a fan of forced air heating. It has a tendency to be dry and left us with dry skin that was quite uncomfortable. We ripped our heater (when it reached end-of-life) out and replaced with hot water baseboard. You could look into adding a humidifier to the system...the one we had was a PITA, but they may have gotten better since then.
If you decide to go with hot air, placing the vents at ceiling level is less efficient than at floor level, because heat rises.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 20, 2016)

Not hot enough for A/C?
San Fran, here I come.
Sometimes I use the heat and A/C in the same day.
Go with a heat pump unit so you'll have both for not that much more money.


----------



## merk (Aug 21, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> First, I'm not a fan of forced air heating. It has a tendency to be dry and left us with dry skin that was quite uncomfortable. We ripped our heater (when it reached end-of-life) out and replaced with hot water baseboard. You could look into adding a humidifier to the system...the one we had was a PITA, but they may have gotten better since then.
> If you decide to go with hot air, placing the vents at ceiling level is less efficient than at floor level, because heat rises.



Yes realize on the floor would be more efficient, but I don't think it would make too much of a difference and i really just don't like them on the floor. I don't like the way it looks. I don't like you could potentially step on it, things could fall into it or that you have to make sure you place the vents somewhere you're never going to place furniture. So i think (what i believe will be) a small loss in efficiency is worth the trade off. But i'll ask whoever we have come give a quote what their opinion is on it.


----------



## merk (Aug 21, 2016)

kok328 said:


> Not hot enough for A/C?
> San Fran, here I come.
> Sometimes I use the heat and A/C in the same day.
> Go with a heat pump unit so you'll have both for not that much more money.



What is a heat pump? Just a combo heater/cooler?

Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Aug 22, 2016)

Vents on the floor go in front of windows, up here is't almost every house so they go mostly un noticed unless they are shiny brass.


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 22, 2016)

Our furnace for the upstairs has the vents in the ceiling.  But we're in a hot/cold climate so we heat and air condition. It is always a compromise on vent location as the ceiling is better for AC.

How large is your house?  A mini-spit system would give you the ability to zone and they come in a heat pump model which would give you heating and air conditioning.  Each outdoor unit can control three indoor units.  You don't need ductwork with a mini-split.

http://www.mitsubishicomfort.com/products


----------



## kok328 (Aug 22, 2016)

merk said:


> What is a heat pump? Just a combo heater/cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




It's basically a central A/C system that when ran in reverse, provides heat.


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 22, 2016)

Here is a short video on how a heat pump works.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...69623B61A62A2642A4C169623&fsscr=0&FORM=VDQVAP


----------



## merk (Aug 23, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> Our furnace for the upstairs has the vents in the ceiling.  But we're in a hot/cold climate so we heat and air condition. It is always a compromise on vent location as the ceiling is better for AC.
> 
> How large is your house?  A mini-spit system would give you the ability to zone and they come in a heat pump model which would give you heating and air conditioning.  Each outdoor unit can control three indoor units.  You don't need ductwork with a mini-split.
> 
> http://www.mitsubishicomfort.com/products



it's not that large (1100sq ft) and the temps here are pretty boring. Avg temp is 50-60 pretty much all year. During the winter the temps go down to maybe 40 at its lowest. And during the summer it rarely goes past 65 during the day.

I hadn't thought of using those types of systems. When we find a contractor to get some estimates I'll have to ask about them.

thanks


----------



## WyrTwister (Sep 11, 2016)

I too like Mini Splits .

God bless
Wyr


----------

